# Makin' bacon question



## will work 4 bbq (Aug 30, 2018)

So I've had a 8.27lb slab o bacon from costo curing in my fridge for 13 days now, and it looks like it has reabsorbed most of the juices that hsd come out. My question is, is it still safe to cold  smoke? This is only my 2nd time makin' bacon and i dont wanna make anyone sick.
Any help is appreciated. Thanx guys


----------



## tropics (Aug 30, 2018)

will work 4 bbq said:


> So I've had a 8.27lb slab o bacon from costo curing in my fridge for 13 days now, and it looks like it has reabsorbed most of the juices that hsd come out. My question is, is it still safe to cold  smoke? This is only my 2nd time makin' bacon and i dont wanna make anyone sick.
> Any help is appreciated. Thanx guys



If you used the proper amount of cure #1,you should be good to go 
Richie


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Aug 30, 2018)

tropics said:


> If you used the proper amount of cure #1,you should be good to go
> Richie


Thanx Richie, I used the amount recomended by the cute calculator on diggingdogfarm.


----------



## tropics (Aug 30, 2018)

Your good then enjoy the rewards of waiting
Richie


----------



## kit s (Aug 30, 2018)

Ya what Tropics said


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Aug 30, 2018)

I did however notice that its got some parts that are more pink than others.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 30, 2018)

No issue. Many non-consequential things can happen. More moisture concentrated there longer or less than another spot. Bumps,bruise,natural discoloration. You are fine...JJ


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Aug 30, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> No issue. Many non-consequential things can happen. More moisture concentrated there longer or less than another spot. Bumps,bruise,natural discoloration. You are fine...JJ


For sure, thanx jj


----------

